# Found the dump!!!



## nikkicz17 (May 2, 2018)

We bought our house about 9 months ago and while exploring our 7 acres came across the farm dump by the river. The bottles we have found so far seem to be 1940's to 1960's. We haven't had to dig yet because they threw everything in a natural gully leading down to the river so there is a ton on top. Here are some pictures of the ones we have brought up so far and are cleaning, identifying and dating.


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2018)

it doesn't look that old but that makes sense as you said it was mostly found on the surface and anything older would be down deeper if its an older property


----------



## nikkicz17 (May 3, 2018)

Yes nothing is that old yet, mostly late 1940's to late 1960's. We are currently digging up the history of the property. Prior to our house being built on it in 1990 it was just farm field so we are not sure yet how long they could have been dumping. Its a tough spot to get into I have many battle wounds from fighting the brush and downed trees. Hoping one day to be able to dig and find some older stuff.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 3, 2018)

Earlier spring is always the best time. Less leaves on plants and less on ground. Winter often makes new stuff pop up to the surface, too.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (May 10, 2018)

Spirit Bear said:


> Earlier spring is always the best time. Less leaves on plants and less on ground. Winter often makes new stuff pop up to the surface, too.



Absolutely! Unfortunately where I'm at in Northern Indiana the greenery has already exploded out and growing like wildfire.


----------



## Bottlehog (May 18, 2018)

That's some seriously exciting 40s-50s trash! It's a rush, right? I remember that feeling...So addictive. I hope you get into (or seek and find) an older trash pit or dump. Heaven!


----------

